# Bildmanipulation mit Java



## hannibal (17. Jul 2004)

Habs mal hier eingeordnet, da das ganze ja in der grafischen interaktion mit dem user stattfinden soll...

Also los:

Wir haben ein Programm mit folgendem Ziel versucht zu entwickeln:
Man soll ein *angezeitges Bild verändern* können, wie man es am Mikroskop kann sprich:
- schärfe
- kontrast
- helligkeit
- zoom 
etc einstellen

haben alles "rundherum" fertig, recht ausführlich, nur liegt unser problem bei der veränderung des bildes (über regler).

Idee mit vielen verschiedenen Bildern die je nach einstellungen geladen werden ist nutzlos; den es wären wirklich sehr viele verschiedene  :lol: 

Deswegen: Kennt sich hier jemand mit so etwas ^^ aus und kann etwas dazu sagen?
und kann evtl auch entsprechende algorithmen liefern?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Beni (17. Jul 2004)

Im JDK gibt es ein Ordner "demo/jfc/Java2D". Dort die "java2DDemo.jar" anguchen, und zwar die "Images".

Der Quellcode zu dem Zeugs ist auch dabei, vielleicht könnt ihr was davon brauchen.


----------



## Guest (17. Jul 2004)

Schau Dir das hier mal an: Java Advanced Imaging (JAI) API


----------



## Guest (17. Jul 2004)

so wie ich das bei sun lese sieht das java advanced imaging ziemlich gut aus
> werd mich mal damit beschäftigen

danke


----------

